# Vostok Manual Wind



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Not sure what to say about this one - I bought it off Ebay last week purely because I fancied trying out a smaller watch & this one was reasonably priced with unusual styling, the fact that I didn't have a Vostok in my collection helped as well. It arrived today without a strap so I've fitted the only 18mm strap I could find at work - I'm intending to change it for a brown one as I don't think the black strap goes particularly well with the green/brown/brass coloured dial.

It's comfortably the smallest watch in my collection being a paltry 34mm in diameter without the crown, , lug to lug is 40mm & it's 10mm thick, as I've already mentioned the lug width is 18mm. Measured across the diagonal the watch is 38mm including the crown, the dial/crystal is only 24mm across.

The case is chrome plated (I think) & the condition is good. The bezel is ok apart from some plating wear between 30 & 40, it was too easy to turn (positively loose in fact) so I've tightened it up by tweaking the friction wire that sits underneath it. Build quality is typical Vostok - if you line the bezel up with 12 then the 30 on the bezel doesn't line up with the 6 on the dial; the chunky crown is famously wobbly once unscrewed but it works, & screws down again, absolutely fine; the sunrise/sunset caseback is the usual 2 piece design with the seperate locking ring. I was expecting all this & I'm not complaining considering the price I paid. The 17 jewel manual wind movement has a nice even tick & seems to be working well, & is keeping good time, so far. I've no idea how old the watch is - 1970/80's at a guess (it has CCCP on the dial at 6 if that helps?) but hopefuly someone will be along who can tell me about it in more detail.

As previously mentioned the dial is a strange brass/brown/green colour & is in good condition, the domed acrylic crystal could do with a polish but other than that it's in good condition as well. Hands are excellent but the lume has aged to a sort of beige colour - which looks pretty good against the dial actually - & I'm not expecting it to glow much (if at all).

I'm wondering if it's a boys/youths watch as I've seen them called the Cadet before & can see it being worn by 10 - 15 year olds in some sort of Russian military academy - as you can probably tell I've no clue!

That's about it really - I like it but it's virtually non-existant after all the large 42mm+ watches I usually wear :thumbup:





Here it is next to the Bagelsport I strapped on this morning which is 38mm across (& much longer lug to lug) so pretty big compared to the Vostok - the bezel on the Vostok is 32mm which is only slightly larger than the 30mm dial on the Bagelsport.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I'd say late 80's/early 90's. Here's a similar one from the 1992 Vostok catalogue:


----------



## Robisz007 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi there,

Looking for any info about this vostok type 33 on dial Parliament republic of Lithuania.

Any info please let me know.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fphoto.php%3Ffbid%3D1000753183270132%26set%3Dpcb.1644371079144675%26type%3D1%26theater


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

pauluspaolo said:


> Not sure what to say about this one - I bought it off Ebay last week purely because I fancied trying out a smaller watch & this one was reasonably priced with unusual styling, the fact that I didn't have a Vostok in my collection helped as well. It arrived today without a strap so I've fitted the only 18mm strap I could find at work - I'm intending to change it for a brown one as I don't think the black strap goes particularly well with the green/brown/brass coloured dial.
> 
> It's comfortably the smallest watch in my collection being a paltry 34mm in diameter without the crown, , lug to lug is 40mm & it's 10mm thick, as I've already mentioned the lug width is 18mm. Measured across the diagonal the watch is 38mm including the crown, the dial/crystal is only 24mm across.
> 
> ...


Cadet watch, enjoy this link................ :thumbsup:

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/show-me-your-vostok-cadets-juniors-mini-dirskies-1405810.html?highlight=cadet


----------

